#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Курс в балтийском ретритном центре Ступкалниc.

## Vadimko

Доброго времени суток!

Дорогие друзья, этим летом, с 28-го по 30-е августа, в балтийском ретритном центре Ступкалнис пройдёт курс с ламой Шерабом Гьялценом Ринпоче.
Программа курса включает посвящения на Будду Любящие Глаза (тиб. Ченрези, санскр. Авалокитешвара) и Будду Алмазный Ум (тиб. Дордже Семпа, санскр. Ваджрасаттва) и Обет бодхисатвы.

Подробная информация на сайте ретритного центра - www.stupkalnis.lt

До встречи!


P.S. Немного оффтопик, надеюсь вы меня поймёте  :Smilie:

----------

Jinpa Soenam (17.07.2009), PampKin Head (17.07.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Замечательно!

P.S. Хороший пример для апологетов недавних дискуссий о КК АП.

----------


## Vadimko

А что такое "КК АП"? КК догадываюсь  :Smilie:  а АП?

----------


## Этэйла

Карма Кагью Алмазный Путь /КК АП/...

----------


## Гьялцен

Пампкину:
Отлично, всеми руками за.
П.С. Но думаю, в РФ этого ламу вряд ли пригласят. Хотя он уже был у нас в 1994 году.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> . Хотя он уже был у нас в 1994 году.


А можно подробнее, где и когда он был? Ни разу не слышал про его визит в 94... А это точно он был), а то может тезка)?
 Вы конечно можете думать все что хотите), но вот, как более близкий к теме), думаю что его пригласят с превеликим удовольствием, а скорее всего уже пригласили, раз анонс появился

----------


## Гьялцен

Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче приезжал в Москву в 1994 году, но видимо по частному приглашению (не от общин АП). Передавал несколько посвящений, Чакрасамвару, Сингхамукху и др. Мне об этом говорил человек, непосредственно посетивший его учения.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (20.07.2009)

----------

